# Safety first..dealing with dust



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was wondering how everyone deals with wood dust while building and shaping in there workshops. What type of safety equipment is used.

I'm also interested in safety for painting and sealer fumes /etex/devcon contact.

Thanks in advance for the tips and help,

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Muskyslayer,

Here is what I use for my belt sander and my hand held Foredom unit. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC725.html

This is what I use for my lathe, table saw and band saw.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19609

All of my painting and sealing I do in my paint booth that I built just like the one in this video and it is the best I have ever seen or used and believe me I have been through them all....absolutely no fumes in the shop!
http://www.fishcarver.com/diy_fish_carving_stuff.htm

Hope this helps.

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJbass,

Thanks for the info, it' very helpful! Do you use an air purifier to capture the really fine dust?
I purchased a Artograph 1530 spray booth, it looked like the best one out there. I'm currently working out of my garage shop but hopefully will be building a stand alone shop in th back yard this spring and I will pimp it out. i just want to be as safe as possible in the garage shop until then.

I'll be out there today, we just got 15" of snow last night and the winds are ~30 MPH with -20 to-30 wind chill, I'm snowed in.

MS


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks RJ! It's always the hand sanding part that kills me (sneeze, hack, etc, etc). I paint w water based-Createx. I dont smell any fumes with this paint, so I don't use an air filtering sysytem (or maybe i don't smell any fumes because I need the air filtering system  ). Are water based paint ok to paint w no filtering system?

Greg.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Homemade
Box fan filters, downdraft table and others.

**** Shark a good downdraft table will help with that sneezing and all.
Google Homemade Downdraft table, bet some great ideas will appear. 
Spent many a year working with a downdraft table, they work great.



http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=392


----------

